# Noob



## Sebz (25/1/17)

Hiii! Been vaping about a year but I'm no expert...

Thought I'd check this forum out since everyone else seems to be on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (25/1/17)

Sebz said:


> Hiii! Been vaping about a year but I'm no expert...
> 
> Thought I'd check this forum out since everyone else seems to be on it
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome to ECIGSSA. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. This forum will provide you with a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Sebz (25/1/17)

daniel craig said:


> Hi there and welcome to ECIGSSA. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. This forum will provide you with a wealth of knowledge.



Thanks! Been browsing and picking up a bit already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/17)

Welcome to the forum @Sebz 
Congrats on the year of vaping
Lots of vaping enthusiasts on here!
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sebz (25/1/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Sebz
> Congrats on the year of vaping
> Lots of vaping enthusiasts on here!
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along



Will certainly do so! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/1/17)

Sebz said:


> Hiii! Been vaping about a year but I'm no expert...



Been vaping about a year as well, but on and off. Vaped for 3 months - about 6 years ago when there was almost nothing available and hence also why i quit - then another 3/4 months but due to rubbish excuses (stress, etc.) I went back to analogues again, but most recent is about 6 months and going strong. Also no expert, but what I do know is that I am loving vaping way more than I ever did smoking!


----------



## Sebz (26/1/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Been vaping about a year as well, but on and off. Vaped for 3 months - about 6 years ago when there was almost nothing available and hence also why i quit - then another 3/4 months but due to rubbish excuses (stress, etc.) I went back to analogues again, but most recent is about 6 months and going strong. Also no expert, but what I do know is that I am loving vaping way more than I ever did smoking!



I used to work for a prominent e-cig brand and simply couldn't adapt, so I chucked that... Eventually decided to take the financial plunge and try real vaping, but never with the intent of quitting smoking... I've only been off cigarettes for about 4 months now, but more by choice than as a direct result of vaping lol

Seven years of smoking ruined my tolerance for nicotine, so vaping initially felt weak, even on higher strengths... Thankfully that's over now though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/1/17)

Well done @Sebz!


----------



## Sebz (27/1/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Well done @Sebz!



Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

